# The Temple of All Religions in Russia



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2015)

I didn't know something like this existed, but it is a temple of all religions located in Russia, it is not a functioning temple.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/02/the-temple-of-all-religions-in-russia.html


----------



## Debby (Feb 20, 2015)

What a remarkable man!  And the whole idea of bringing the major religions together in a harmony of healing!  Thanks for sharing SeaBreeze.
And it's such a colourful and eccentric and beautiful complex.  Love it!


----------

